#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Qual arquivo do Squid3 no Pfsense 2.2.6 verifico erros?

## ccbsumare

Estou com Squid3 no Pfsense 2.2.6 configurado para autenticar a base do AD windows 2012 através do protocolo NTLM porém o squid e squidguard não inicializa.

Já verifiquei o cache.log e só mostra isso:



tem outro arquivo que posso verificar?

Abraço

----------

